# Glock model 23 40.cal



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

So i have had this gun for about 3 years and it is bone stock i thought about doing some mods to it wondered if anyone had one ,or has done work on one and if so what are the best mods for it i just got my carrying permit for this gun and want to make it more accurate with aftermarket parts any ideas? :AR15firing:


----------



## ATPmike (Dec 9, 2009)

Should be accurate out of the box. It is a combat handgun. Other then putting night sights on it there isn't much more. Maybe a grip enhancer or laser. I use to have a 23 but then I had a mishap reloading and that was the end of my 23. I now have a 17 and a 26. I have a light on the 17 and that's about it. Shoots good with no mods. Same with the 26. I carry mine daily and they get abused. My 17 gets banged around all the time but it always works & always hits where I aim it.. IMO Glock makes a great hand gun.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You may consider a trigger job, I carry a 1911 and have come to prefer the light trigger pull of my single action but I recently put some range time in with a buddies Glock 17 that was set to a 3-3.5 lb pull and it was pretty impressive. You may also consider upgrades like tridium night sights, crimson trace grips, or if you don't mind the bulkiness of a tactical light the Streamlight TLR2 light/laser combo would attach to your rail.

Here is a pic of my piece it is a Kimber Custom TLE II and has Meprolight night sights, Crimson Trace laser grips, and Wilson Combat 8 rd. magazines.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

I Carry a glock 27 .40 on a daily basis, i love it....check out GLOCKSTORE.COM they have about anything and everything for a glock...


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been carrying a Model 21 on duty for the past 14 1/2 years now and I love it. People can say what they want about "Tactical Tupperware" but I've abused the heck out of it and it's held up great so far.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Axis i take it your a LEO also? I Work For Our County S.O In the Detention Division...Stay Safe out there brother


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*HK40* SK is my carry gun. laerlite just came out with a rear laser sight. it replaces your rear sights and does not interfear with holsters etc. if it doesn't improve your aim get the taurus judge...hard to miss LOL


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> get the taurus judge...hard to miss LOL


haha.. those are pretty kool, but i just can't see myself ever needing one of them.. i carry a 9mm now since my ruger 380 was stolen.. gonna get another one.. but at home, there's a shotgun sittin' close to my bed.. :rockn: anyone wants to break in.. bring it..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would recommend a trigger job and some sights. Maybe a laser if you are into that.



A few of my pistols I had out a while back.










From left to right. Smith and Wesson 500 and 357. HK Mark 23 Socom 45 and my carry gun a Sig P226 9mm.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

There's the big difference between the southern states and Canada. I know a number of people who have hunting rifles. I only know one guy who owns a hand gun. I believe that here, unless you have a special permit, you cannot carry a gun around on you. When he goes the shooting range he has to lock the trigger, put it in a locked case and carry it in the trunk of his car.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

Big D said:


> There's the big difference between the southern states and Canada. I know a number of people who have hunting rifles. I only know one guy who owns a hand gun. I believe that here, unless you have a special permit, you cannot carry a gun around on you. When he goes the shooting range he has to lock the trigger, put it in a locked case and carry it in the trunk of his car.


here in texas, you can legally carry your handgun with you in your vehicle as long as it's concealed.. glove box, gun case, etc.. i have my CHL and often carry a small pistol on me when i go places.. but usually it stays in the truck.. that's how my ruger got stolen.. someone broke into my truck and took it..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I slip my Sig under my seat when driving then holster it in my shoulder holster when I get out. It rides under my left armpit and two extra clips ride under my right armpit.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

In NC Where I Go The Glock Goes....Except County Office Buildings,schools,banks,etc...I have what we call A CCW Concealed Carry Weapon Permit


----------

